# Hello everyone



## K80kinz (Jul 15, 2007)

Sup? LOL I joined this site so I could share my works with you and get some constructive criticism. I write poetry mainly although I like to write essays just for the fun of it (sounds kind of sad, but hey it keeps my mind active).

Anyway this site looks pretty cool


----------



## Baron (Jul 15, 2007)

Greetings and welcome to the forum


----------



## Nickie (Jul 15, 2007)

Welcome to the forum!


Nickie


----------



## Shinn (Jul 15, 2007)

Hello there and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Voodoo (Jul 15, 2007)

Another sodom aussie...

great. share your poetic ethnicity.


----------

